# MMA Quick Quote: Couture wants 6-10 million to face Emelianenko



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

> They’re still trying to call me the heavyweight champion. I resigned and relinquished the title. Nogueira’s in my opinion the champion now in the UFC…I need to be free and clear of that before I can pursue this fight somewhere else with Fedor (Emelianenko). I’d love for the UFC to step up and make the fight happen. It has the potential to be the biggest mixed martial arts fight to date…It has the potential to do 700,000+ pay-per-view buys which is a helluva lotta money. I think 6-10 [million should be the salary] for each of us and they’re still gonna make a boatload of money on top of that.
> 
> -Former (or current, depending on who you ask) UFC heavyweight champion Randy “The Natural” Couture tries to crunch the PPV numbers during a recent guest appearance on The Adam Corolla Radio Show. Couture is currently in exile after walking out midway through his UFC contract and does not wish to return to action unless a bout with WAMMA heavyweight champion Fedor Emelianenko can be arranged.


Uch Couture, i've lost so much respect for you....Sounds like Tito without all the smacktalk, all about $, not his legacy


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree, I've never heard of a fighter getting 6-10 MILLION. 2 million would be appropriate.Not to mention randy lied about how much the UFC was paying him, and dana proved it.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Seriously who the **** does randy think he is? Hes never been the number 1 earner for the UFC hell hes barely in the top 5. Just because he Matt Serra'd his way to beat Tim Sylvia and a very very overrated Gonzaga does not make him the best fighter nor does it garner him the right to even request 10% of that. I'm so glad i never jumped on the Couture bandwagon cuz hes really starting to show his true colors. Hes not even above Tito cuz at least he acknowledges hes moneyhungry and doesnt try and act all honorable when its quite clear he's not. Lastly **** you Couture you tool!!!


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

6-10 million is a lot for less than one round of getting your ass beat. BOOOOO Couture...I just lost a big chunk of respect for this guy.:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Guess straight to dvd didn't go so well for Randy?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Hes a businessman.. I dont see what the problem is.. They could hype this fight like a mfer... UFC would make boatloads if the fight was with them.. if it was with any other org itd do pretty bad.. but UFC could sell that fight easy... give them each 1m.. and a PPV%.. and theyd probably make more then 6m anyways. That way the UFC and the fighters both make money.. this fight would sell the most if it was with the UFC.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow way to stain your legacy. I just lost all my respect for the greedy man formerly known as "Captain America." I guess he's gotta save money for the retirement home he's looking to stay at in the following year.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> Hes a businessman.. I dont see what the problem is.. They could hype this fight like a mfer... UFC would make boatloads if the fight was with them.. if it was with any other org itd do pretty bad.. but UFC could sell that fight easy... give them each 1m.. and a PPV%.. and theyd probably make more then 6m anyways. That way the UFC and the fighters both make money.. this fight would sell the most if it was with the UFC.


The problem is hes always tried to act as if hes better then this. He tried to weasel his way out of his contract and when *shocker* the contract won he goes around crying a river like some big disservice has been done to him and on top of that lied about said contract with fabricated numbers. Oh and the fact hes nowhere near worth 6 million dollars for one motherfuckin fight. I really hope Dana and the UFC sign Fedor and then release Randy's ass. Now that would be some sweet pwnage right there.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> Seriously who the **** does randy think he is? Hes never been the number 1 earner for the UFC hell hes barely in the top 5. Just because he Matt Serra'd his way to beat Tim Sylvia and a very very overrated Gonzaga does not make him the best fighter nor does it garner him the right to even request 10% of that. I'm so glad i never jumped on the Couture bandwagon cuz hes really starting to show his true colors. Hes not even above Tito cuz at least he acknowledges hes moneyhungry and doesnt try and act all honorable when its quite clear he's not. Lastly **** you Couture you tool!!!


Well I never liked Couture and I agree he's an idiot for all that he's done. But a five round domination of Tim Sylvia isn't classified as 'Matt Serra'd'. Neither is the impressive win over Gabe. Criticise him all you want for his actions, but he's a good fighter and you should at least respect him for that.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Money grabbing coward. How about fighting just to test yourself against the best there is?
Even with his usual deal of a PPV cut he would be making millions from this if it sold as well as he thinks.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Coutre is nothing more than a greedy and bitter old man that thinks the world of MMA owes him something. Hes what 17-8? Fedor will destroy him it would be ugly. Coutre is just looking for some cash because MMA is much bigger now than it was when he was in his prime. This is ridiculous, I honestly hope he never fights again especially for that kind of cash get real old man.....im so mad I could type for the next 24 hours on this, he sucks


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Well I never liked Couture and I agree he's an idiot for all that he's done. But a five round domination of Tim Sylvia isn't classified as 'Matt Serra'd'. Neither is the impressive win over Gabe. Criticise him all you want for his actions, but he's a good fighter and you should at least respect him for that.


Nah i meant it in the way that he never shouldve fought for the title. I mean ppl are pissed at BJ for jumping up when hes the lightweight champ yet Randy got a title shot coming off of two losses via chuck. Both serra and Randy definitely won their fights im not taking that credit from them but they really came nowhere close to earning it.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> Nah i meant it in the way that he never shouldve fought for the title. I mean ppl are pissed at BJ for jumping up when hes the lightweight champ yet Randy got a title shot coming off of two losses via chuck. Both serra and Randy definitely won their fights im not taking that credit from them but they really came nowhere close to earning it.


Oh ok I see what you mean now. Well then I believe I agree.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow if this is true then Couture has lost his fkn mind. Even Fedor doesn't get paid half of that. Any promotion willing to pay that will bankrupt itself. If this is true, I'm hopping on the "just lost all respect for Couture" bandwagon.

Source please?

EDIT:
Never mind, found the source, it's true enough. Appeared on the Adam Carolla Radio show.

http://mmamania.com/2008/08/14/mma-quick-quote-couture-wants-6-10-million-to-face-emelianenko/


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Guess straight to dvd didn't go so well for Randy?


How was the Scorpion King 2...hehe!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm still a Randy fan, to be honest. Do I think he's insane asking for so much? Yes, definitely. I think it's ridiculous to ask for such an amount and I highly doubt that much money will be paid to see these two fight. He's just trying to get as much money as he can for his last MMA fight, which I can respect to some degree.

At the end of the day, though, I'm a fan of fighters, not personalities; And there is no question in my mind, Randy is an entertaining fighter for his age.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jeremy202 said:


> I agree, I've never heard of a fighter getting 6-10 MILLION. 2 million would be appropriate.Not to mention randy lied about how much the UFC was paying him, and dana proved it.


lol, he didn't lie. The problem is that the UFC's bonuses happen pretty much when Dana feels like it. He handed Randy's signing bonus to him after the Sylvia fight as if it was a post-fight bonus- the UFC generally hands out additional cash to winners of title fights, not bonuses they were promised at the signign of their contract. It was a misunderstanding. Do your research kid.



ean6789 said:


> Nah i meant it in the way that he never shouldve fought for the title. I mean ppl are pissed at BJ for jumping up when hes the lightweight champ yet Randy got a title shot coming off of two losses via chuck. Both serra and Randy definitely won their fights im not taking that credit from them but they really came nowhere close to earning it.


That had to do with the fact that the UFC had no one else that could challenge Tim at the time. Seriously, who did the UFC have under contract that should have fought Sylvia at that point? Arlovski vs Sylva FOUR? Mir while his leg was still in a cast? It's pretty ridiculous to condemn Randy because he got a shot there. 
Furthermore if you beat the champ I think you just proved that you deserved the shot, I'm confused as how you can think otherwise.


----------



## BrockLesnar (Aug 14, 2008)

Randy Is Just Being Greedy Plain And Simple These Days It's All About The Money


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BrockLesnar said:


> Randy Is Just Being Greedy Plain And Simple These Days It's All About The Money


...said the guy whose account is named after a pro wrestler who made more on his entry fight to the UFC than any other 1-0 MMA fighter in history... and then lost.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

HexRei said:


> That had to do with the fact that the UFC had no one else that could challenge Tim at the time. Seriously, who did the UFC have under contract that should have fought Sylvia at that point? Arlovski vs Sylva FOUR? Mir while his leg was still in a cast? It's pretty ridiculous to condemn Randy because he got a shot there.
> Furthermore if you beat the champ I think you just proved that you deserved the shot, I'm confused as how you can think otherwise.


Under no circumstances should two losses result in a Title Shot no matter what the outcome. As for someone winning=deserving need i point any further then Matt Serra? Btw i'm not condemning him solely on that im condemning him on the pretense that he thinks hes such hot shit when in reality he beat ONE top 10 guy, ONE. How can i not condemn the guy who got a title shot he most certainly did not deserve one iota and then when he wins he completely turns his back on the organization that gave him that piece of charity cuz suddenly he thinks hes on par with guys like Nog and Fedor. Furthermore he was pompous enough to decline a fight with Big Nog cuz he might lose. Since when did such a "great" fighter turn down fights cuz he could lose. BTW if you can't tell by now i really despise Couture


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> Under no circumstances should two losses result in a Title Shot no matter what the outcome.


Once again: who under UFC contract at the time should have had that shot? I understand why you ignored the question the first time, it's a tough one, but I'd love to hear your answer.



> urthermore he was pompous enough to decline a fight with Big Nog cuz he might lose.


Saying you'll only fight the #1 guy is the not the same as what you just said. You're speculating here and IMHO your ridiculous "cuz he might lose" assertion robbed you of all credibility. Randy has never run from fights before, I'm baffled that you think he would begin doing so at 40+ years old when he has a much more believable motivation of wanting to finish his career with a fight against the #1 HW as opposed to fighting a lesser opponent and having to sit out months or years due to an injury at an age when such a wound could easily spell the end of your career.


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

This fight wont happen at the purse of 6-10mil goin to randy


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

This is why I no longer like Randy, with all this lying and arguments about money. The UFC brought him back and gave him HW shot then cos talks with Fedor breaks down he spits the dummy, leaves and is now demanding $10 mill for a fight its ridiculous.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

mikehmike said:


> This fight wont happen at the purse of 6-10mil goin to randy


this brings up another great point- he threw this number out in an interview, off the cuff, with no indication of what its total earnings were supposed to include. It's common knowledge that Randy recieved PPV-based payouts under the UFC (as did Chuck, Tito, and many other big UFC names) and there is absolutely no reason to think his number wouldn't include a guaranteed cut of PPV buys as well under Affliction. It may even include signing bonuses and sponsorship as well (anyone remember Randy has a strong affiliation with Affliction?), I am stunned that so many people are going OMG NO ONE HAS MADE TEH 6-10 MILLION DOLLARS!!! THAT IS RIDICULOUS!!!! It's really not, given past salaries, including all the extras, and adjusting for the maturation of the sport and Affliction's tendency to overpay.

Perhaps its news to some that a contendership for the #1 HW title of the MMA world under an Affliction/WAMMA show might generate 6-10 mil in purse, PPV cut, sponsorships and bonuses... but its not that ridiculous if you have a reasonable understanding of this sport, especially in relation to other sports (no one bats an eye at a football player making 6-10 million in a few months, which easily represents the time Fedor or Randy might train for this fight)



MalkyBoy said:


> This is why I no longer like Randy, with all this lying and arguments about money. The UFC brought him back and gave him HW shot then cos talks with Fedor breaks down he spits the dummy, leaves and is now demanding $10 mill for a fight its ridiculous.


lol, are you serious? you think the UFC can just "bring him back" and cause him to win the title? You seriously dont give him any credit with beating one of the most dominant HW champions the UFC ever had? You think Dana and the Fertittas just "brought" him that win? It doesn't matter that he defended it against the guy who had just KO'ed crocop? Or that he has like 6 UFC title wins/defenses under his belt now in multiple weight classes?


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

To your question Hexrei, they could've held off Sylvia's title defence a bit and had the winner of GG/CC fight him, therefore Gonzaga v. Sylvia. A fight ive actually really wanted to see


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

BrockLesnar said:


> Randy Is Just Being Greedy Plain And Simple These Days It's All About The Money


Is There Any Particular Reason To Type With A Caps At The Beginning Of Every Word? You Making A Statement Or Telling Us A Book Title?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

HexRei said:


> lol, are you serious? you think the UFC can just "bring him back" and cause him to win the title? You seriously dont give him any credit with beating one of the most dominant HW champions the UFC ever had? You think Dana and the Fertittas just "brought" him that win? It doesn't matter that he defended it against the guy who had just KO'ed crocop? Or that he has like 6 UFC title wins/defenses under his belt now in multiple weight classes?



Randy asked to come back and the UFC gave him a title shot right of the bat. I never said his win was not impressive and I have never belittled his achievements. What I do not like is how he lied about and resigned cos Fedor talks broke down.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Suizida said:


> To your question Hexrei, they could've held off Sylvia's title defence a bit and had the winner of GG/CC fight him, therefore Gonzaga v. Sylvia. A fight ive actually really wanted to see


Considering that Randy beat both of them one after another I'm not sure what that would have proved... Do you think either Sylvia or Gonzaga would have won their fight with Couture had they fought him a few months later?



MalkyBoy said:


> Randy asked to come back and the UFC gave him a title shot right of the bat. I never said his win was not impressive and I have never belittled his achievements. What I do not like is how he lied about and resigned cos Fedor talks broke down.


Well, I already addressed the implication that he lied about the bonus just a few posts ago in this thread...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like Couture is pretty positive this thing is going to happen But when I think of Randy I see a man who looks out for the integrity of the sport and not someone who is out for the most cash. Kind of dissapointing. Last I knew Couture didn't care where or when it happened, he just wanted it to go down.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

@ Hexrei: I didn't say that he wouldn't beat them, but u asked who else could've had a shot at Sylvia and i answered. But i still disagree with Couture gettn the shot straight off the bat


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Did Randy hire Roger Huerta as his agent?


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

$10 million for one of the UFC's biggest names, yet also one of the UFC's most mediocre fighters. I wish Couture would just crawl in a hole and disappear.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Furthermore if you beat the champ I think you just proved that you deserved the shot, I'm confused as how you can think otherwise.


Not at all, just because you beat the champ - NO WAY does it mean you deserved your shot. Anybody can beat anybody with a strike to the chin, so does that mean everybody deserves a title shot? That logic is ridiculous. And you are confused that people think otherwise? :confused02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I also just lost a lot of respect for Couture. I know money is great and all but asking so much and not fulfilling his contract and all that other crap he started is starting to really annoy me and I use to be a huge fan of his.

Plus I am sure Fedor would rag doll him in the first anyways. :sarcastic07:


----------



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

If Bernard Hopkins and Kelly Pavlik can get $7.5 million EACH to face each other in a PPV that will be LUCKY to do 250,000 buys, I don't understand why fighters like Couture get bashed when they want to get paid like that as well...especially considering that they put themselves at way more risk to entertain the fans (as opposed to a guy like Hopkins who takes a safety first approach). Surely a PPV between Couture and Fedor will SHATTER the 250,000 buys that Pavlik-Hopkins will do. I'm rollin' with Randy on this one..."F U! PAY ME!"

LOL.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Couture is asking the UFC to pay him based on the revenues his fight will generate for the UFC. If his fight vs Fedor generates $25 million worth of revenue for the UFC then it is fair for him to be paid a decent percentage of that revenue. 
I cannot understand why members would want all the profits to go to Zuffa instead of the fighters?


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I had heard that Randy sounded a little crazy after all of those punches to the head, but this is seriously crazy. Tis is what happens when fighters say that they know the buisness side of fighting. If anyone gives both Fedor and Randy that kind of money they will be shooting themselfs in the foot.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

You guys need to stop hating on a man who is trying to make one more big payday before he retires.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> You guys need to stop hating on a man who is trying to make one more big payday before he retires.


I think it is frustration from his fans/ex-fans that Couture's colors are running the same as Ortiz's as of late.

His legacy is as much marketing as it is success in the ring.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fieos said:


> I think it is frustration from his fans/ex-fans that Couture's colors are running the same as Ortiz's as of late.
> 
> His legacy is as much marketing as it is success in the ring.


Well you Couture fans gotta realize he is looking out for his financial future and his family. He knows this is his last chance to make big money and he is making sure he does it. I dont see a problem in this at all.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Pft... Fedor made what, 300k + undisclosed sponsorship cash, probably bringing him up to 1 - 1.5 million for his last fight? Randy, whom i've always respected, thinks he is worth 6 to 10 times that? I'm not hating on the guy for trying to make some nice bank... but he's throwing his legacy out the window along with his fans, like me, who want to see him face Nog at least (let alone Schlit, Hunt, Mirko, Herring, etc.).

reeeeediculous, son. :confused03:


I guess Randy has his eye on one dope-ass old folks home


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Well you Couture fans gotta realize he is looking out for his financial future and his family. He knows this is his last chance to make big money and he is making sure he does it. I dont see a problem in this at all.


financial future? Couture is rolling in money. He has huge sponsership deals. Like 10 gyms, and over 100 fighters under Xtreme Couture. I doubt that he is a poor man.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

He can say how much he wants all day long. He can't fight outside the UFC.


----------



## King50 (Jul 3, 2008)

He probably needs 6-10 million for the plastic surgery he receives after the fedor fight


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Randy always finds a way to make things complicated, if he doesn't get the money he wants he'll say he tried his best but they just couldn't agree on the money. What happened to his excuse of quitting the UFC because he wanted to fight the best and it wasn't about the money, whatever.:confused05:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im not saying Randy is in need of money. But the man has one or two fights left in him so he gotta make what he can while he can.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

betii said:


> If Bernard Hopkins and Kelly Pavlik can get $7.5 million EACH to face each other in a PPV that will be LUCKY to do 250,000 buys, I don't understand why fighters like Couture get bashed when they want to get paid like that as well...especially considering that they put themselves at way more risk to entertain the fans (as opposed to a guy like Hopkins who takes a safety first approach). Surely a PPV between Couture and Fedor will SHATTER the 250,000 buys that Pavlik-Hopkins will do. I'm rollin' with Randy on this one..."F U! PAY ME!"
> 
> LOL.


Exactly.

Jesus, Dana has done a real good job with you guys.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

6-10 millions for a 1 round fight? Commmmon


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

The guy is like 45, how many fights do you guys think he has left? i don't have a problem with the BEST fight events making fighthers money. If boxers make way more then that, why shouldn't mma fighter if they bring same PPV numbers. You think UFC makes less money the boxing promotions?

give me a break, it's nothing but market reference. If people who do similar work you all do get way more money, you're saying you won't demand more from your boss? 

If this wasn't the BIGGEST fight in mma history i wouldn't nesseserily agree with him, but if UFC or w/e would make dozens of millions off this why not fighters? 

Look at the collective barganing in big sports like NFL, etc. The players get roughly 50% of profits(or revenue not sure). How much do mma fighters get? 5%? and don't start that bull shit argument about sponsors deals. Should Cavs demand Lebron gives back some of his sallary because he gets 100 mill from nike for endorcements?


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thats why boxing is on the downswing and UFC is moving up, 7.5 million is too much for that.
Sylvia got 800K for his match with Fedor, and Affliction has said that is too much.
But Randy should get paid more than Tim so I woukd say 900K-1.2 million. Even though I would pick 4 or 5 guys over Randy, fedor,nog,werdum, and AA.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

well that's why it shold be negotiated properly. Depending on what the revenue would be, fighters should get a decent payday. Not saying it should 6m, but considering the ppv sales, proportionate increase in their contract to the PPV increase in payday UFC will make.

And for boxing, i don't really think it's the money that ruined it. Prolly because since Tyson, there haven't been many fighers people care about and want to watch. But more importantly when there have been good fighters, the fights don't happen because of a million bodies and belts, people don't even know who's good and what would be a good fight.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow... people sure do look for reasons to hate on a guy. 

He wants to make money, why is everyone surprised. 

If he thinks that both of them making 6 mill+ isn't unreasonable, then maybe he's vastly overestimating the numbers. However, that doesn't make him a dick, or greedy, or whatever else you guys want to try and throw at him.

You'd think people would lay off the guy considering he's one of the biggest faces in the sport, and extremely nice guy to boot. 

I'd hate to see what you guys do to your barber when he trims your sideburns too short...


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Wow... people sure do look for reasons to hate on a guy.
> 
> He wants to make money, why is everyone surprised.
> 
> ...


I don't see why he's talking this crap at all. He can't fight unless it's for UFC and Fedor isn't fighting in the UFC so it's not happening.

unless he swollows his pride and fights out his contract so he can be a free man.


----------



## headxsmasher (Apr 23, 2007)

mikehmike said:


> This fight wont happen at the purse of 6-10mil goin to randy


should be 6-10 mil for the winner and 200k for the loser. Randy is just playing business man if they do get the fight they'll meet him somewhere in the middle and randy would accept it. If he didn't he would lose even worse in the court case they have pending.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This fight is already turning into Lidell/Wandy by the time it happened most of its aura was long gone.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Wow... people sure do look for reasons to hate on a guy.
> 
> He wants to make money, why is everyone surprised.
> 
> ...



i think a lot of long-time Couture fans, such as myself, are fed up with all the money talk. We all know Randy is a well-spoken embassador for the sport... so when we hear him lamenting over money almost every time he speaks it gets plenty tired, and plenty old... plenty quick.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Couture is asking the UFC to pay him based on the revenues his fight will generate for the UFC. If his fight vs Fedor generates $25 million worth of revenue for the UFC then it is fair for him to be paid a decent percentage of that revenue.
> I cannot understand why members would want all the profits to go to Zuffa instead of the fighters?


If both him and Fedor get £10m each that would leave £5 to pay for all the other fighters on the card, plus all the overheads. Not really leaving much revenue for the people who put the money up is it?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

RushFan said:


> Couture is asking the UFC to pay him based on the revenues his fight will generate for the UFC. If his fight vs Fedor generates $25 million worth of revenue for the UFC then it is fair for him to be paid a decent percentage of that revenue.
> I cannot understand why members would want all the profits to go to Zuffa instead of the fighters?


that's why fighters like him get PPV cuts.

I still say pay the guy 200K+win bonus+PPV cuts.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I used to respect Randy but this is just ridiculous. 
For all of you that are saying that Randy is taking a business approach to his monetary requests, do the math and put the UFC's shoes on.
Let's use some easy numbers

PPV Buys - 700,000 buys @ $45.00 each = $31,500,000
Gate - Approx. $1,500,000

Does anyone know how much the arena rental is?
How much money does promoting the event cost?
How much are the other fighters on the card making?
What is the cost of insurance?
How much does it cost the UFC to employ the appropriate amount of employees to make this event work?
How much does it cost to put on the presentation? ie. Satellite time, materials, setting up and maintenance fees.
If you were putting out XXX amount of money to put on the event as a whole, how much profit would you expect to make off of it? 
Remember this isn't the UFC's first year/event. This is an established business that lost money for years. In the business world most companies find it unacceptable to lose money for the amount of time that the UFC lost for. If I was an owner of the UFC, I would have a percentage that I'd be expecting that's for sure.
With that said, I agree that as the PPV's and the popularity goes up that the fighters pay should go up but I think Randy is being completely unreasonable by trying to get his pay increased by 12X.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Couture is asking the UFC to pay him based on the revenues his fight will generate for the UFC. If his fight vs Fedor generates $25 million worth of revenue for the UFC then it is fair for him to be paid a decent percentage of that revenue.
> I cannot understand why members would want all the profits to go to Zuffa instead of the fighters?


And what % of the revenue for that fight should go to Randy and Fedor? If both fighters recieved 6 million they would get pretty much half of the total revenue (the 25 million you proposed). Also I highly doubt either fighter would fight for less money than the other.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

what a chicken shit he just knows once he fights fedor and gets destroyed hes done. 0 respect for the guy now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I had a friend visit me from the future and he told me this fight does indeed take place, but neither man makes any money off it, and now I present to you 
Randy "The Natural" Couture taking on Fedor "The Last Emperor" Emelianenko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJsWPf53uGw


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I had a friend visit me from the future and he told me this fight does indeed take place, but neither man makes any money off it, and now I present to you
> Randy "The Natural" Couture taking on Fedor "The Last Emperor" Emelianenko
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJsWPf53uGw


looks like Fedor won


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Randy has really changed and let the money go to his head. He's 44 yrs. old and wouldn't last a round with Fedor. He's not worth 6 - 10 million. I'm not even interested in seeing this fight.


----------



## famoussd (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm sorry Randy but you will get owned by Fedor if this fight ever happens.


----------



## ojibwar (Jun 24, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> Seriously who the **** does randy think he is? Hes never been the number 1 earner for the UFC hell hes barely in the top 5. Just because he Matt Serra'd his way to beat Tim Sylvia and a very very overrated Gonzaga does not make him the best fighter nor does it garner him the right to even request 10% of that. I'm so glad i never jumped on the Couture bandwagon cuz hes really starting to show his true colors. Hes not even above Tito cuz at least he acknowledges hes moneyhungry and doesnt try and act all honorable when its quite clear he's not. Lastly **** you Couture you tool!!!



This dude is crazy. Captain America is the man. But by no means should he fight Fedor. No, no, no


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not hating on Couture, but I dislike the man now. He has the nerve to actually ask for 6-10 million after he snaked his way out of his contract? I can't wait to see how many f-bombs Dana drops on old man Couture.

This is probably why I like Fedor the most out of any fighter out there. He's the best in the world, fights wherever, fights WHOEVER, doesn't complain about money (***** tournaments are another story) and is humble while doing it.


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

Couture isn't even a top 5 heavyweight IMO. Must be because he's on crack.

No one really cares too much about him fighting Fedor. We alll know Fedor would walk right through him.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't see why he should want to have money which are earned because of him. 

Let's not try to count how much who is getting because none of us knows shit about it. It's possible that Randy is aware of it however and that's why he wants so much.

Also; it doesnt sound like C. says that he won't fight for less money.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

demoman993 said:


> I used to respect Randy but this is just ridiculous.
> For all of you that are saying that Randy is taking a business approach to his monetary requests, do the math and put the UFC's shoes on.
> Let's use some easy numbers
> 
> ...


How much does the UFC get paid by Bud light, harley davidson, and all these other ads in the octagon?
Does the UFC get a cut of the $8 drinks that are sold at the event?
How much does the UFC make off event merchandise?


You look really biased by only listing expenses and not their sources of income.



69nites said:


> that's why fighters like him get PPV cuts.
> 
> I still say pay the guy 200K+win bonus+PPV cuts.


He never specified how he wanted it to be paid.. and he never demanded 6-10m as many of you guys claimed.. I dont know where you guys get this demanded bullshit.. 

He said he THINKS 6-10m for each.. 
For all we know 200k+winbonus+PPV cuts = 6-10m
He might just think the PPV will do insane #s.. and it probably will.

Im not even that big of a couture fan, but you guys are being ridiculous... acting like you know all the numbers and how much the UFC makes.. 

Guys like Randy and Tito.. that everyone bashes.. cause they think they are greedy.. they are just trying to improve the sport.. the UFC can afford to pay the fighters alot more, but they dont. Alot of other fighters feel the same way.. just dont bring it up publicly as much as tito and randy.


Edit: thanks for the fix Chris


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> How much does the UFC get paid by Bud light, harley davidson, and all these other ads in the octagon?
> Does the UFC get a cut of the $8 drinks that are sold at the event?
> How much does the UFC make off event merchandise?
> 
> ...


 but he did grossly exagerate the PPV income by not realizing the UFC does not get the whole $45 they probably get about $25.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Not at all, just because you beat the champ - NO WAY does it mean you deserved your shot. Anybody can beat anybody with a strike to the chin, so does that mean everybody deserves a title shot? That logic is ridiculous. And you are confused that people think otherwise? :confused02:


He was the most reasonable contender in the UFC HW division at the time. Once again- who would have made more sense to throw at Sylvia? Gonzaga, because he KO'ed a Crocop who proved he couldn't hack it in the UFC? Maybe Sylvia should have just sat out another year until Nog was ready for a title shot?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I still think Randy Couture is a badass and I still watch his past fights and mark out like a little school girl.

He's done so much awesome, that he could kick a puppy in the middle of the Octagon, while flipping off Dana White, and I'd still be all "Randy is so awesome!"


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> He never specified how he wanted it to be paid.. and he never demanded 6-10m as many of you guys claimed.. I dont know where you guys get this demanded bullshit..
> 
> He said he THINKS 6-10m for each..
> For all we know 200k+winbonus+PPV cuts = 6-10m
> ...


how much do you think PPV cuts are?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

69nites said:


> how much do you think PPV cuts are?


PPV Cut is an unknown variable, which is why I said it COULD = 6m-10m


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> PPV Cut is an unknown variable, which is why I said it COULD = 6m-10m


if they sold 1.5+ milion payperviews....


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Is There Any Particular Reason To Type With A Caps At The Beginning Of Every Word? You Making A Statement Or Telling Us A Book Title?


I think if make a post in caps on this forum it automatically does this lol.



betii said:


> If Bernard Hopkins and Kelly Pavlik can get $7.5 million EACH to face each other in a PPV that will be LUCKY to do 250,000 buys, I don't understand why fighters like Couture get bashed when they want to get paid like that as well...especially considering that they put themselves at way more risk to entertain the fans (as opposed to a guy like Hopkins who takes a safety first approach). Surely a PPV between Couture and Fedor will SHATTER the 250,000 buys that Pavlik-Hopkins will do. I'm rollin' with Randy on this one..."F U! PAY ME!"
> 
> LOL.


And look at the state of professional boxing. One of the main reasons that sport has declined in popularity and success is due to the fact it became more about the money than the fights/fighters themselves.



rogi said:


> give me a break, it's nothing but market reference. If people who do similar work you all do get way more money, you're saying you won't demand more from your boss?


At the same time though, you wouldn't be hiding your true desires (attaining more money) behind the "I do this for competition" reason which Randy has. It's not about JUST competing anymore to him, he realizes his worth and the commercial potential of this match-up and he's trying to nickel and dime his way into as much as he can.



rogi said:


> If this wasn't the BIGGEST fight in mma history i wouldn't nesseserily agree with him, but if UFC or w/e would make dozens of millions off this why not fighters?


It's not the biggest fight in MMA history. It's going to be a one-sided ass-kicking if it ever happens. 


I can't blame Randy for demanding his sum in life insurance, though.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Toxic said:


> but he did grossly exagerate the PPV income by not realizing the UFC does not get the whole $45 they probably get about $25.


I thinks it more likely that the UFC gets $18 of of the $45 because they usually get 40% of the ppv cut I believe.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

6-10 million for getting your ass kicked for probably under 2 minutes. Thats retarded, I seriously hate Randy Couture. Like ya it was sweet when he beet Tim and Gabe but really f-ck this guy. You dont deserve the money for a fight thats not even going to be close. Its going to be one of the most hyped up sh-t kickings in MMA history.

There gonna say the greatest fight of all time, but its not even gonna be close. Fedor by however and whenever he wants. Ill give Couture this I think he will last Longer than Sylvia and Zulu. But I doubt you will last as long as Hong Man choi did. Seriously thought F-ck you Randy Couture you old balls Whiner. Nog, Barnett and Andrei would kick your ass and you know it. And Barnett already finished you once


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Barnett was on roids, though.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yah I know, kinda just caught in the moment of hate there haha. Couture did control him for the first while to but as soon as bernat got on top he finished him with ease.


----------



## VoiceOfThunder (Apr 23, 2007)

Money, money, money ... money is the root of all evil. NFL rookies get big chunks of money before even take one snap of football; Affliction wave money around fighters' faces like a falling rain, and now they're asking for 50% pay cut because it hurts them; finally, Randy-the-Hollywood-thespian-is-all-about-Hollywood-shit. Money, money, money ... in the end, it's all about money. I am really sad  now that Randy is like this.

Also, if fighters succeeded in getting what they want, then other fighters will follow with their demands. Pretty soon, organization will be unable to give and collapse. It doesn't matter who, UFC, Affliction, or anyone else.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm surprised that everyone thinks Fedor is gonna manhandle Couture so badly. I see Fedor winning (who doesn't?) but I think Randy will take Fedor into the third round at least. Couture is a very tough guy to finish and he will have a cautious gameplan that will be tailored to Fedor's style.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I'm surprised that everyone thinks Fedor is gonna manhandle Couture so badly. I see Fedor winning (who doesn't?) but I think Randy will take Fedor into the third round at least. Couture is a very tough guy to finish and he will have a cautious gameplan that will be tailored to Fedor's style.


Thats what everyone says, that their style will be the one to take out Fedor or whatever. Randys main strength is his wrestling. In the past Fedor has just used wrestlers as appetizers. He is extremely strong and very hard to get down. And if you do he is the best in the business from his guard. Has his guard ever been passed I dont know. 

Couture has never fought a guy with Fedors style, nothing even close because nobody else fights like him. Standing up he throws huge hooks that are as fast as most heavyweights jabs. Tim Sylvia said that he has never been hit as hard as when Fedor hit him. He beats guys at there strong points. He hits people so hard they cant even remember their gameplan. Good luck to him on thinking up a gameplan Tailored to Fedors style. Even if he does I doubt he will have a chance to do it. best gameplan for him to make it to the third round would be the Kalib Starnes technique. and yes I do think Fedor will manhandle him in this fight and silence all the critics just like all the ones who doubted him in the Tim fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Thats what everyone says, that their style will be the one to take out Fedor or whatever. Randys main strength is his wrestling. In the past Fedor has just used wrestlers as appetizers. He is extremely strong and very hard to get down. And if you do he is the best in the business from his guard. Has his guard ever been passed I dont know.


If Heath Herring could take Fedor 10 minutes into the fight I think Randy can do at least as well. Herring does nothing better than Randy unless you count the fact that he's a little bigger.

Also, I'm not sure if you misread my post or something but I never said he could take out Fedor or anything similar.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

"when asked about the size of the purse... Randy says it should be... 6-10 million.

A PURSE of 6-10 million = 3-5 million each if they split it 50/50.


If the fight makes for instance 800.000 ppw buys for 40 $ that mean a total income of 32.000.000 $. Then 3-5 million does not seem that big.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm having a "say it ain't so, Randy" moment.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

fullcontact said:


> "when asked about the size of the purse... Randy says it should be... 6-10 million.
> 
> A PURSE of 6-10 million = 3-5 million each if they split it 50/50.
> 
> ...


Your under the impression that the UFC gets all the revenue from the ppv but they don't. If they did 800k they will most likely make 19 million.

Randy said "I think 6-10 [million should be the salary] for each of us" So he thinks they should both get 6-10 million.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

damn.


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

6-10 million??? Far out, I don't think the fight is worth that much to Randy! It will be the fastest money Fedor makes ever in his life when he knocks Randy out in the first round! I liked Randy once upon a time but now I just want Fedor to destroy him and lay his ass out!


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

HexRei said:


> lol, he didn't lie. The problem is that the UFC's bonuses happen pretty much when Dana feels like it. He handed Randy's signing bonus to him after the Sylvia fight as if it was a post-fight bonus- the UFC generally hands out additional cash to winners of title fights, not bonuses they were promised at the signign of their contract. It was a misunderstanding. Do your research kid.


Yup, not only that but everyone gets hung up on the signing bonus that Dana proved he got, but we have yet to see proof of the ppv bonuses that Randy spoke of. Problem is that, since Dana will not divulge that information, it won't be proven. 




> That had to do with the fact that the UFC had no one else that could challenge Tim at the time. Seriously, who did the UFC have under contract that should have fought Sylvia at that point? Arlovski vs Sylva FOUR? Mir while his leg was still in a cast? It's pretty ridiculous to condemn Randy because he got a shot there.
> Furthermore if you beat the champ I think you just proved that you deserved the shot, I'm confused as how you can think otherwise.


Yup, let's look at the contenders at the time: Vera stuck in contract negotiations, Gonzaga turned down the fight, Arlovski 4?, Cro Cop didn't want a title fight until closer to the end of his contract. And someone said wait until after Cro Cop-Gonzaga. I'm pretty sure Tim didn't want to wait that long.

Hex if I could rep you right now for everyone of these posts I would. If anyone thinks that any of these fighters fight only for honor and respect then you're delusional. Money makes the world go 'round. All Randy said is he thinks they could make a ton of cash. He didn't say, "pay me this or no fight." He speculated the posibilities. Whether he over-estimated how much the fight was worth or not is another thing.

I think alot of the anger here is misplaced. I'm a Randy fan have been since I started watching MMA. Am I disappointed that Randy-Nog won't happen? Hell yes. Do I blame Randy? No, he's doing right by him.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW. Not much I can say that hasn't been said. I never did understand why Couture thought he was worth so much. Honestly, there hasn't been an impressive fight from him in how long? Sure he beat Sylvia, but he did not finish him. Gabe??? well not exactly the best fighter out there even though he is a tough guy, he isn't the best. He never should have recieved the money he got for coming back after getting knocked out in the first place. Then had the nerve to say he was disrespected by the UFC? They never said anything bad about him or did anything negative toward him. Yet, money was the issue. 

Now he comes out saying he would want6-10 mill?:confused02: ASSuming they would sell 700,000 plus PPV's. I would understand if he would expect 600,000 - 750,000 plus win bonus and a PPV cut. Honestly, would this fight really sell that many? Highly doubtful. Fedor had a great highlight reel, but that alone won't sell him. Randy alone won't sell the thing either. Fedor needs more US recognition to sell those numbers. By him not fighting on Affliction cards any time soon it doesn't help that. Even if they sold 700,000 PPV's, how much of that 31.5 mill is UFC's share? Anyone know that? Take out all expenses the UFC would have other than fighter pay,(venue, Commission, Doctors, Insurance, production, marketing.....etc..etc) then see how much money is left. Highly doubtful there would be 6-10 million each for 2 guys. Basically a payout like that this early in the UFC or any MMA org would be an extreme failure business wise. Mr Couture, congrats on further staining yoru legacy! Fortunately for you a small percentage or your fans or possible fans will know of half the rubbish you have spewed. Your fighting value is dwindling quickly.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

XitUp said:


> Money grabbing coward. How about fighting just to test yourself against the best there is?


I'd like to quote The Joker:


> If you're good at something, never do it for free.


And not one professional fighter would do that. And I don't see what makes him a coward?


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> 6-10 million for getting your ass kicked for probably under 2 minutes. Thats retarded, I seriously hate Randy Couture. Like ya it was sweet when he beet Tim and Gabe but really f-ck this guy. You dont deserve the money for a fight thats not even going to be close. Its going to be one of the most hyped up sh-t kickings in MMA history.
> 
> There gonna say the greatest fight of all time, but its not even gonna be close. Fedor by however and whenever he wants. Ill give Couture this I think he will last Longer than Sylvia and Zulu. But I doubt you will last as long as Hong Man choi did. Seriously thought F-ck you Randy Couture you old balls Whiner. Nog, Barnett and Andrei would kick your ass and you know it. And Barnett already finished you once


I agree god damn them old balls i will rep to that


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> And not one professional fighter would do that. And I don't see what makes him a coward?


I never said he should do it for free. I think he, and all fighters deserve to get paid well, but this is just silly money.

And I think he's a coward for ducking Nog.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

XitUp said:


> I never said he should do it for free. I think he, and all fighters deserve to get paid well, but this is just silly money.
> 
> And I think he's a coward for ducking Nog.


So, he's ducking Nog but wants to fight Fedor?? Yeah, huge coward. Honestly, Chuck's a more dangerous match than Nog.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> I used to respect Randy but this is just ridiculous.
> For all of you that are saying that Randy is taking a business approach to his monetary requests, do the math and put the UFC's shoes on.
> Let's use some easy numbers
> 
> ...


Quite right. People tend to only think about the revenue. Never the expenses. In addition, as has been said by others, the UFC does not get 100% of PPV revenue, last time I saw a legit source they had negotiated their deal with PPV providers to get 50%, which is up from 40% that most get. That would bring the revenue from a 700,000 buy estimate to $15,750,000. However that still overstates the MARGINAL revenue, because the UFC could put on a crappy show via tape delay and still get 200,000 ppv buys. So the 500,000 ppv buy difference is actually what the top flight main event produces, for a marginal revenue of $11,250,000. 

As an aside to people who have mentioned boxing paydays; comparing boxing and mma pay is very "apples and oranges" because of the different business models, e.g. boxers pay promoters out of their money.



bail3yz said:


> How much does the UFC get paid by Bud light, harley davidson, and all these other ads in the octagon?
> Does the UFC get a cut of the $8 drinks that are sold at the event?
> How much does the UFC make off event merchandise?
> 
> ...


They get paid a lot for the sponsorship, but taht should be amortized over all events during the life of the contract. As to the concessions, the arena usually charges the concessions, so I wouldn't think the UFC would get a cut, but I'm not sure. They must make some money off the merchandise, but once again they'd probably make close to the same amount if Randy and Fedor were fighting or if Bisbing and Leben was fighting.




> He never specified how he wanted it to be paid.. and he never demanded 6-10m as many of you guys claimed.. I dont know where you guys get this demanded bullshit..
> 
> He said he THINKS 6-10m for each..
> For all we know 200k+winbonus+PPV cuts = 6-10m
> He might just think the PPV will do insane #s.. and it probably will.


You're right, people shouldn't act like he's an a-hole for saying this, but you have to admit his off the cuff figures seem excessive. His estimate of 700,000+ is fantastic, but it's not insane unless his idea of "plus" is six digits, and certainly couldn't lead to $6m each. 



> Im not even that big of a couture fan, but you guys are being ridiculous... acting like you know all the numbers and how much the UFC makes..
> 
> Guys like Randy and Tito.. that everyone bashes.. cause they think they are greedy.. they are just trying to improve the sport.. the UFC can afford to pay the fighters alot more, but they dont. Alot of other fighters feel the same way.. just dont bring it up publicly as much as tito and randy.


Actually getting a rough idea of how much the UFC makes is pretty easy, getting an idea of their expenses is very difficult. Could they afford to pay the fighters a lot more? Maybe. But considering S&P briefly downgraded their outlook to negative (last month it went back to stable) on below expectations revenue and rising expenses, maybe they can't.

BTW if anyone wants to see a report on Zuffa that is bound to have some specific numbers, they can purchase it (not for very cheap, but still) here:
http://www.alacrastore.com/storecontent/spcred/660369


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> So, he's ducking Nog but wants to fight Fedor?? Yeah, huge coward. Honestly, Chuck's a more dangerous match than Nog.


Yeah, pretty much. If you're the champ you should face the top contender, who in the UFC was Nog.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Dumb. Jusy Dumb. Couture is killing everything he worked hard to get.

I say the UFC should pay whatever it takes to get Fedor in the octagon though.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

maybe couture is just trying to get out of the game? i'm sure some has thought of that. he knows that there is this huge dispute going on in the ufc from him being champion and maybe his body just can't keep up with it? he's ducking nog and fedor(indirectly). he says he wants to fight fedor, but he knows the fight is impossible. he says he wants to fight fedor so he doesn't have to fight nog, because he doesn't want to fight at all anymore!


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I think many need to keep things in perspective.

$6-10 million is very high for mma.

De La Hoya was guaranteed $23 million for his fight with Mayweather Jr. If you include PPV revenue it's estimated he made over $50 million in total.

Mayweather Jr. was only guaranteed $10 million for the fight but is estimated to have brought home $20 million with PPV revenue.

Now that fight also had 2.15 million PPV buys and was the biggest fight of all time revenue wise.

Randy and Fedor would probably do close to 1 million buys at most. 

Randy is simply trying to get all fighters a cut of the revenue closer to on par with boxers. He knows how much money the UFC would make off that fight.

It's just business.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Definatly startin to look like a Greedy bastard that only cares about money.......Like Dana said " Captain America is dishonest" way to ruin your legacy Randy.......:thumb02:


----------



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

All the HGH and Test has got Randy all messed up.:dunno:


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

I guess what bugs me is that randy acts like he wants to do whatever he can to make this fight happen and then he starts making these outrageous demands.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

> Couture wants 6-10 million to face Emelianenko


well that should maybe pay for all the legal bills and ( when he looses in court ) damages to the UFC


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Mike Tyson made over 30 million in some fights, so why can't Fedor or Coutre make make 6 million?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Didnt Mayweather make something ridiculous like 50 million for the De La Hoya fight.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Well mma is no where near the level that boxing was in the 90's. Neither Randy nor Fedor are even close to the ppv draw that Tyson was by himself. A Tyson fight was guaranteed to do high ppv numbers, Tyson/Holyfiedld II did 1.99 million buys, thats another reason Tyson could make 30 million.



steveo412 said:


> Didnt Mayweather make something ridiculous like 50 million for the De La Hoya fight.


No, Mayweather made 25 million and DLH made 52 million and almost 2.5 million people bought that fight.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> Didnt Mayweather make something ridiculous like 50 million for the De La Hoya fight.


that fight sold over 2 million PPV....


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Definatly startin to look like a Greedy bastard that only cares about money.......Like Dana said " Captain America is dishonest" way to ruin your legacy Randy.......:thumb02:


:confused05: and Dana White doesn't only care about the money. I'm sure he's doing everything he does for the love of the sport. If Dana White had any legacy other then being as a greedy and dishonest fuc* as Don King, etc, he can talk about other people.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't think Couture can realistically expect to get 6mil+ for a fight but I don't have a problem with Randy trying to secure his financial future.

He's made no secrets that this will be his last fight so fair play to him for trying to get as much as he can, TBH I think Randy's done way too much for the sport and for the UFC to ruin his legacy. Yeah the figures quoted are a little high but he's done a lot for MMA and I don't think it's so crazy or greedy to try and get one last big payday for him and his familys future.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> I don't think Couture can realistically expect to get 6mil+ for a fight but I don't have a problem with Randy trying to secure his financial future.
> 
> He's made no secrets that this will be his last fight so fair play to him for trying to get as much as he can, TBH I think Randy's done way too much for the sport and for the UFC to ruin his legacy. Yeah the figures quoted are a little high but he's done a lot for MMA and I don't think it's so crazy or greedy to try and get one last big payday for him and his familys future.


He's just talking shit.

This fight can't happen. He's still under contract with the UFC. He's going to be until he fights out his last fights. Fedor isn't in the UFC. 

This fight will never happen but on the off chance it does Randy will be almost 60 and probably have to get hip surgery shortly thereafter.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Randy is right. Besides with what Fedor is making right now, (signing bonus+PPV %+ fight salary+win bonus) definitely equals 6 million. This PPV could easily do as many as Mayweather-De La Hoya. Each of them got 25 million for that debacle. Evey one wants to see this fight. The fact that time has passed and everyone is still talking about it will only increase the buys. Whoever makes this fight happen could very well see the highest MMA PPV buy in history.


----------



## -GSP- (Dec 31, 2006)

I hate that prick now.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Randy is right. Besides with what Fedor is making right now, (signing bonus+PPV %+ fight salary+win bonus) definitely equals 6 million. This PPV could easily do as many as Mayweather-De La Hoya. Each of them got 25 million for that debacle. Evey one wants to see this fight. The fact that time has passed and everyone is still talking about it will only increase the buys. Whoever makes this fight happen could very well see the highest MMA PPV buy in history.


signing bonus doesn't count into fight pay.

he made 300k at Banned. even if you add in PPV cuts he's lucky to break a mil.

Fedor's contract doesn't include win bonuses. He didn't get one at banned.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> signing bonus doesn't count into fight pay.


For the purposes of this thread, (Randy talking about money for signing with Affliction and fighting Fedor) I think it does. Randy never said he wasn't including a possible signing bonus of his own in that number.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Randy is right. Besides with what Fedor is making right now, (signing bonus+PPV %+ fight salary+win bonus) definitely equals 6 million. This PPV could easily do as many as Mayweather-De La Hoya. Each of them got 25 million for that debacle. Evey one wants to see this fight. The fact that time has passed and everyone is still talking about it will only increase the buys. Whoever makes this fight happen could very well see the highest MMA PPV buy in history.


Why do people talk about stuff they have no idea about.

First, no way this fight does anywhere near Mayweather/DLH. That fight did almost 2.5 million ppv buys and each of those fighters is a bigger ppv draw than either Fedor and Randy combined. That fight had people who don't normally watch boxing buy it because of the fighters, something Randy/Fedor won't have working for it. Second highest grossing fight was Tyson/Holyfield II and it did 1.99 million ppv buys and again Tyson is a bigger draw than either Fedor or Randy combined.

Second, *Mayweather made 25 million and DLH made 52 million* and they made this much because it was the highest grossing fight *ever*. And how exactly was that fight a debacle?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

HexRei said:


> For the purposes of this thread, (Randy talking about money for signing with Affliction and fighting Fedor) I think it does. Randy never said he wasn't including a possible signing bonus of his own in that number.


Randy can't sign with affliction .


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> Randy can't sign with affliction .


Not ATM, but the case is in the legal system right now and a judge will have to rule on the contract sooner or later. If that ruling is in Randy's favor then he could be fighting for Affliction relatively soon. Even if it doesn't, the UFC can't just lock up his career forever, no judge would support that. In a situation where he loses the case I think its likely they would just award Zuffa a bunch of monetary damages and Randy would be free to go.

A situation wherein a judge says he HAS to fight for the UFC or he can NEVER fight again is pretty unrealistic. No judge will force him to fight for the UFC.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Not ATM, but the case is in the legal system right now and a judge will have to rule on the contract sooner or later. If that ruling is in Randy's favor then he could be fighting for Affliction relatively soon. Even if it doesn't, the UFC can't just lock up his career forever, no judge would support that. In a situation where he loses the case I think its likely they would just award Zuffa a bunch of monetary damages and Randy would be free to go.
> 
> A situation wherein a judge says he HAS to fight for the UFC or he can NEVER fight again is pretty unrealistic. No judge will force him to fight for the UFC.


yes yes they will.

he's under contract to fight out his last 2 fights. If he illegally fights them somewhere else they will cost him more he'll make on them.

The UFC can cock block him for the next 5-10 years.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> yes yes they will.
> 
> he's under contract to fight out his last 2 fights. If he illegally fights them somewhere else they will cost him more he'll make on them.
> 
> The UFC can cock block him for the next 5-10 years.


No they won't. Judges FINE you for breaking contracts, they don't force you to serve out the contract. Especially when we're talking about a combat sport. 

You're right that he would get in trouble for fighting illegally, but that's not what I was talking about. I was talking about the *current court case* going on right now concerning the validity of Randy's contract.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

HexRei said:


> No they won't. Judges FINE you for breaking contracts, they don't force you to serve out the contract. Especially when we're talking about a combat sport.
> 
> You're right that he would get in trouble for fighting illegally, but that's not what I was talking about. I was talking about the *current court case* going on right now concerning the validity of Randy's contract.


Do you really see that going against the UFC?

Randy Signed into it probably should have had a good lawyer help him out if he couldn't understand it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> Do you really see that going against the UFC?
> 
> Randy Signed into it probably should have had a good lawyer help him out if he couldn't understand it.


No, but even if the UFC wins the case, *the judge won't force him to fight*. They might clean him out financially, but after that he'd be a free agent.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

HexRei said:


> No, but even if the UFC wins the case, *the judge won't force him to fight*. They might clean him out financially, but after that he'd be a free agent.


Randy isn't that stupid. He might as well fight for free cause he's not getting a dime he's paid...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> Randy isn't that stupid. He might as well fight for free cause he's not getting a dime he's paid...


Well the judgement would be for a set sum. Once that's paid he would be making money again. And I doubt it will be for more than a few million, although I suppose it could be as much as 10 or 20. Depends on how much damage the UFC can convince the judge Randy did to them.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Well the judgement would be for a set sum. Once that's paid he would be making money again. And I doubt it will be for more than a few million, although I suppose it could be as much as 10 or 20. Depends on how much damage the UFC can convince the judge Randy did to them.


I know the WWE is sueing Brock for a lot more than a few mil.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> I know the WWE is sueing Brock for a lot more than a few mil.


Awards like this are determined by how much money the organization can demonstrate that they lost by the contract violations. I don't know the net revenues for each company but Im under the impression that the WWE is a much bigger, richer organization and I'm betting the WWE paid Lesnar a whole lot more as well (if anyone knows this for sure I'd love see numbers). If I'm correct about that then the damages would be accordingly less.


----------



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

69nites said:


> I know the WWE is sueing Brock for a lot more than a few mil.


Why is the WWE sueing Brock?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Lynch said:


> Why is the WWE sueing Brock?


when he left the WWE to join the NFL they were okay with it because he wasn't going to another fight sport. In his contract release he agreed to not fight for another fighting organization for 10 years.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> when he left the WWE to join the NFL they were okay with it because he wasn't going to another fight sport. In his contract release he agreed to not fight for another fighting organization for 10 years.


Wasn't it for violation of the non-compete agreement by wrestling in Japan? Or did they file another when he joined the UFC? I find it hard to believe that the WWE could actually consider the UFC to be competing in the same market.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

No, Mayweather made 25 million and DLH made 52 million and almost 2.5 million people bought that fight.[/QUOTE]

Do you know why Mayweather made less even though he won. It wasnt even a good fight either ha


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

> Do you know why Mayweather made less even though he won. It wasnt even a good fight either ha


I'm assuming this is directed at me and yes I know why Mayweather made less and thats because DLH is the bigger draw. De La Hoya had a bigger cut in everything, ppv buys, gate sales, and guaranteed money. The gate for that fight made over 19 million dollars and 120 million dollars came from the ppv. De La Hoya was guaranteed $23.3 million and Mayweather $10 million for the fight.

How was the fight bad?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I didnt order it, just youtubed it but I didnt think it was that great of a fight. For being the biggest fight in the last few years I was hoping it to be more exciting, It wasnt necessarily bad I guess, I was more just disappointed.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rogi said:


> :confused05: and Dana White doesn't only care about the money. I'm sure he's doing everything he does for the love of the sport. If Dana White had any legacy other then being as a greedy and dishonest fuc* as Don King, etc, he can talk about other people.


Huh??? I'm not sure what your trying to say here but let me share with you that i believe Dana to be a business man.......what he picked to do he does cuz he loves the sport what he does to fighters and the amount he does or does not pay them is cuz he's greedy.......Is that kinda what you were tryin to say??? Or did you quote my post for another reason.

As far as Randy goes at this point yes he's being a greedy ****! He renegged on a contract that Dana White gave while retired after walking away from a previous contract when Chuck beat him in the 3rd fght. So he retired from contract, asked for a new GOT ONE came back fought they couldnt or didnt sign Fedor so he tries to retire again..Why??? To get more money....he signed a fair contract when he came back.....HE"s gettin old and bein greedy....


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

It was all hype, the fight was good but to bill it as the fight to save boxing was just to get more people to buy it.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

It does sound ridiculously high. But from an objective standpoint, it would be a small dent in the amount of money the UFC (or another organization) could make off of a ppv with this headliner. I'd think a number like 2 Million might be more on target, no one's even made that much up to this point, even if Fedor was offered it. In comparison to other sports, mixed martial artist's make very little money, but I think that's because athletes tend to be incredibly over payed anyways.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you people not see that Affliction is gonna die by over paying there fighters? It looks like Randy dosen't even want this fight, he will never ever get that kind of money from the UFC.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I luv how people are throwing the number of PPV's the UFC are going to get for this fight. If you honestly think this card will break 700,000 you're crazy. For starters, Randy wasn't their biggest draw, a big one none-the-less but wasn't their biggest. + Not everyone knows who Fedor is, sure *we* know him, but please. Affliction are rumoured to get 50-85k ppv buyers for a affliction. I know that the UFC has a much bigger 'name' then affliction, but this has to be an indication that it isn't the biggest deal for Fedor fighting in the ufc. Also people are saying 'if they pay that amount, then they will have plenty of money'. You know how they would make more money, by putting a card with bigger name power and give them less money, they would get more PPV buys and a lot more Net Profit in the end. So if they have names like GSP, Chuck Liddell, Brock Lesnar, Anderson Silva (since everyone saw his ownage of irvin now) they could put them on a card and they would generate more revenue on a card with Fedor and Randy.

Anyone else realise what will hapopen when 2 fighters are getting paid 12-20million between them while the rest of he pay-roll is like 2.5 mil. Gets a bunch of other fighters pissed, look for more money and then MMA's move into mainstream will end up like boxing


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

Hell I'd fight Fedor for 6-10 million.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

tecnotut said:


> Mike Tyson made over 30 million in some fights, so why can't Fedor or Coutre make make 6 million?


It's Mike Tyson, EVERYONE knows who he is..........Worldwide


----------



## fan4life (Oct 4, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> Pft... Fedor made what, 300k + undisclosed sponsorship cash, probably bringing him up to 1 - 1.5 million for his last fight? Randy, whom i've always respected, thinks he is worth 6 to 10 times that? I'm not hating on the guy for trying to make some nice bank... but he's throwing his legacy out the window along with his fans, like me, who want to see him face Nog at least (let alone Schlit, Hunt, Mirko, Herring, etc.).
> 
> reeeeediculous, son. :confused03:
> 
> ...



Did you even read the first post ? All you guys are freakin out on Randy when he said BOTH of them get that payout not just him ! Why shouldn't they get a good take they are the ones risking their bodies. You have to look at the trickle down effect that this could start to raise the bar for fighters pay day. This is off topic but Led Zepplin did the same thing years ago before the promoters made all the money and the bands received a small piece. Zepplin comes along and said screw you and changed the way bands where paid. So I say go for it and let the fighters start getting a piece of the pie.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Wasn't it for violation of the non-compete agreement by wrestling in Japan? Or did they file another when he joined the UFC? I find it hard to believe that the WWE could actually consider the UFC to be competing in the same market.


From Wiki on Brock Lesnar



> Lawsuit with WWE
> Lesnar had previously signed a no-compete clause in order to be released from his contract with WWE, which prohibited him from working for any other sports entertainment or mixed martial arts companies before June 2010. Lesnar had anticipated leaving wrestling entirely, but his inability to secure a career in professional football led to him challenging this ruling in court.[53] WWE responded by demanding damages as a result of Lesnar allegedly breaching the agreement by appearing at a New Japan Pro Wrestling show in 2004.[54] In July 2005, the two sides dropped their claims and entered negotiations to renew their relationship.[55] WWE had offered Lesnar a contract, but on August 2, 2005, WWE's official website reported that Lesnar had withdrawn from any involvement with the company.[56] The lawsuit was then entered into settlement on September 21, but talks broke down.[57][58]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, I read that already, thought maybe he knew something I hadn't read yet. I guess if the contract hadn't been ended by the time he did his K-1 show it could very well have led to a second violation. I did miss that it included MMA the first time around...I still think its funny that they consider MMA to be in competition.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Yeah, I read that already, thought maybe he knew something I hadn't read yet. I guess if the contract hadn't been ended by the time he did his K-1 show it could very well have led to a second violation. I did miss that it included MMA the first time around...I still think its funny that they consider MMA to be in competition.


I also thought it was very funny, but wrestling is trying to mimic MMA now, undertaker with a Gogoplata

and Shelton Benjamin and Mr. Kennedy in an arm-bar. Worst Arm bar ever, arm completely bent, made me lol

Thus Shelton benjamin's Arm Bar>Fedor's Arm Bar


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

MLS said:


> Well mma is no where near the level that boxing was in the 90's. Neither Randy nor Fedor are even close to the ppv draw that Tyson was by himself. A Tyson fight was guaranteed to do high ppv numbers, Tyson/Holyfiedld II did 1.99 million buys, thats another reason Tyson could make 30 million.


Are Fedor & Couture as popular as Tyson? No way. Is MMA more popular than Boxing, now? I think it is. I think causal fans know more cuurent MMA champions than current Boxing champions. Try it yourself. Ask the causal fan who is/are the heavy-weight Boxing champion of the world, and witness a empty glazed stare on their face. 

Is MMA as popular as boxing in the mid 80's and 90's? Probably not, but then Couture isn't asking for 30-50 million. He's just asking for 6 million.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

cabby said:


> It's Mike Tyson, EVERYONE knows who he is..........Worldwide


Why was he known worldwide? Because at one point, he was the best. Arguable, the same can be said about Fedor (Tyson loves himself watching Fedor's fights). So I think the best fighters in the world deserve 6 million given the bes boxers in the world get 30-50 million, especially given boxing decline in popularity.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> Why was he known worldwide? Because at one point, he was the best. Arguable, the same can be said about Fedor (Tyson loves himself watching Fedor's fights). So I think the best fighters in the world deserve 6 million given the bes boxers in the world get 30-50 million, especially given boxing decline in popularity.


The difference is everyone knows what boxing is. Not everybody knows what MMA is so Couture and Fedor are not well known all over the world.

Also boxing is able to pull in the PPV buys needed to pay fighters that much. MMA events do nowhere near the amount of PPV buys that boxing does. Plus most boxers are not making anywhere near 30-50 million a fight. They make much much less. The only ones that make that much are De La Hoya and Mayweather.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> Are Fedor & Couture as popular as Tyson? No way. Is MMA more popular than Boxing, now? I think it is. I think causal fans know more cuurent MMA champions than current Boxing champions. Try it yourself. Ask the causal fan who is/are the heavy-weight Boxing champion of the world, and witness a empty glazed stare on their face.
> 
> Is MMA as popular as boxing in the mid 80's and 90's? Probably not, but then Couture isn't asking for 30-50 million. He's just asking for 6 million.


Haha, mma is no where near boxing in popularity and notoriety. I can ask casual fans who one of the HW champions is and most will tell me Klitschko. Causal fans aren't what help boxing when they get the huge ppv numbers. Boxing is able to pull people who don't normally watch boxing at all, this is something mma can't do. Tyson and De La Hoya were two of the best at this. I bet if you could go and pull info back then like you could now a lot of the people that bought a ppv Tyson was on only bought Tyson fights and no others. I bet if you asked a random person they would know who Mayweather was but you can't say the same for Fedor, Randy, or most of the fighters in MMA. If mma was on par with boxing why have Fedor's two fights in America not done that well?

You used the fact that Tyson made 30 million as a reason to why Randy should/could make 6 million and it's clear why that is a very bad example to use.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

And also boxing makes money off 1 fight. I know guys who buy a PPV and not watch it until the main fight comes on. Show me 1 MMA fan that does that. Boxing has star power, and a much stronger core base. The arguement comparing MMA salary's to Boxing's is not a fair one.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

MLS said:


> Haha, mma is no where near boxing in popularity and notoriety. I can ask casual fans who one of the HW champions is and most will tell me Klitschko.


I don't know about "most". I think many, but most? Well, I'll give Klitschko the benefit of the doubt and wil concede "most" for argument's sake. But I _know for a fact_ most will _not_ mention the other two champions: Samuel Peter and Ruslaf Chagaev. I think more people know who Couture, Frank Shamrock, Royce Gracie, GSP, Liddell, Brock Lesnar and Tito Ortiz are than who Ruslaf Chagaev is. 



> Causal fans aren't what help boxing when they get the huge ppv numbers. Boxing is able to pull people who *don't* normally watch boxing at all, this is something mma can't do.


Wouldn't you include causal fans as people who who sometimes do and sometimes *don't* watch boxing? 



> I bet if you asked a random person they would know who Mayweather was but you can't say the same for Fedor, Randy, or most of the fighters in MMA. If mma was on par with boxing why have Fedor's two fights in America not done that well?


Because Americans tend to equivocate MMA with UFC. I'm arguing your side now, but not only does the average random person not know Fedor, I think the average causal UFC fan doesn't know Fedor (or if they have at least heard his name, then they have never seen his fights). But my argument for 6million is not based on Fedor's popularity, it's based on his skills. The popularity argument goes towards the growth of MMA and the decline of boxing. 



> You used the fact that Tyson made 30 million as a reason to why Randy should/could make 6 million and it's clear why that is a very bad example to use.


And I still stand behind my position. A really popular skilled person gets 30-50 million, whereas a lesser popular person gets much less. But they should still get a considerable amount if they are the undispute best fighter in the world (especially if there's an argument they're the best pound for pound).


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Do you think that Anderson deserves 6-10 million a fight too since he's arguably the best pound for pound fighter too?


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> Do you think that Anderson deserves 6-10 million a fight too since he's arguably the best pound for pound fighter too?


Of course I do. I enjoy watching him more than I enjoy watching any boxer. There's a lot of money to be made in MMA. That's why, I think, you see all these billionaires (Cuban, Trump) getting involved.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> Of course I do. I enjoy watching him more than I enjoy watching any boxer. There's a lot of money to be made in MMA. That's why, I think, you see all these billionaires (Cuban, Trump) getting involved.


How do you suggest they pay him the 6-10 million a fight?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> I don't know about "most". I think many, but most? Well, I'll give Klitschko the benefit of the doubt and wil concede "most" for argument's sake. But I _know for a fact_ most will _not_ mention the other two champions: Samuel Peter and Ruslaf Chagaev. I think more people know who Couture, Frank Shamrock, Royce Gracie, GSP, Liddell, Brock Lesnar and Tito Ortiz are than who Ruslaf Chagaev is.


I like how you limit boxing to only one weight division but mma gets 4. Again, more people will know Mayweather than any mma fighter. More people will know De La Hoya more than any mma fighter. I can name boxers that whole countries know who they are, how many mma fighters can you name that a whole country knows?



> Wouldn't you include causal fans as people who who sometimes do and sometimes *don't* watch boxing?


Yes but what you are failing to grasp is that boxing can pull fans who normally NEVER watch the sport, why do you think Tyson/Holyfield II did so well and Mayweather/De La Hoya because they were able to tap into an untapped market. MMA isn't at a point where it can pull fans who normally wouldn't watch it because of one fight hence why I have said that *boxing can get people who don't normally watch it to watch it because of one fight.*



> Because Americans tend to equivocate MMA with UFC. I'm arguing your side now, but not only does the average random person not know Fedor, I think the average causal UFC fan doesn't know Fedor (or if they have at least heard his name, then they have never seen his fights). But my argument for 6million is not based on popularity, it's based on skills.


*Popularity equals more money *which allows for a fighter to get paid more so your argument is pretty pointless if you want them to make more money but say popularity isn't what matters.



> And I still stand behind my position. A really popular skilled person gets 30-50 million, whereas a lesser popular person gets much less. But they should still get a considerable amount if they are the undispute best fighter in the world (especially if there's an argument they're the best pound for pound).


Again, you don't make money unless you sell fights, doesn't matter how good you are.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> How do you suggest they pay him the 6-10 million a fight?



It well all depend on the PPv numbers. DLH got $50 million out of 2.5 million PPVs, right? UFC 66 sold 1 mllon pay per views, and Liddell got paid 250k, right? Given those PPV and the DLH PPv numbers, I think Liddell could've got paid more.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> It well all depend on the PPv numbers. DLH got $50 million out of 2.5 million PPVs, right? UFC 66 sold 1 mllon pay per views, and Liddell got paid 250k, right? Given those PPV and the DLH PPv numbers, I think Liddell could've got paid more.


Most UFC events don't sell that much plus the UFC makes like $18 or something like that for each PPV buy. MLS knows alot more about this stuff then I do some i'm sure he'll school you in it.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> It well all depend on the PPv numbers. DLH got $50 million out of 2.5 million PPVs, right? UFC 66 sold 1 mllon pay per views, and Liddell got paid 250k, right? Given those PPV and the DLH PPv numbers, I think Liddell could've got paid more.


DLH was only guaranteed 23.3 million and because of the gate and the ppv was bumped up to 52 million. But he has a cut in everything. If Chuck didn't have it in his contract that he gets a cut of the ppv then the ppv numbers don't mean anything to his pay. Plus you only know of the 250k because thats what he got to fight if he did have a cut of the ppv then he wouldn't get that money for a couple weeks and doesn't have to get reported so he could of made more than 250k and you just don't know about it.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

MLS said:


> I like how you limit boxing to only one weight division but mma gets 4. Again, more people will know Mayweather than any mma fighter. More people will know De La Hoya more than any mma fighter. I can name boxers that whole countries know who they are, how many mma fighters can you name that a whole country knows?


You didn't answer my question. Don't you think the UFC fighters are more known than the other heavy weight champion boxers? 




> Yes but what you are failing to grasp is that boxing can pull fans who normally NEVER watch the sport, why do you think Tyson/Holyfield II did so well and Mayweather/De La Hoya because they were able to tap into an untapped market. MMA isn't at a point where it can pull fans who normally wouldn't watch it because of one fight hence why I have said that *boxing can get people who don't normally watch it to watch it because of one fight.*


I think UFC 66, e.g., pulled many people who normally don't watch MMA into MMA. Some stayed as fans, others didn't. 1 millon PPV is a lot. 




> *Popularity equals more money *which allows for a fighter to get paid more so your argument is pretty pointless if you want them to make more money but say popularity isn't what matters.


News flash: MMA is popular now. I think CBS has it's own MMA program now. And a fighter's popularity is lined to skills or perceived skills. 



> Again, you don't make money unless you sell fights, doesn't matter how good you are.


You make it sound as if there's no connection between skills and sellign fights. Tyson sold fights because at one time he was the best fighter. Fedor's marketing team can do a better job since Fedor his skills.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

MLS said:


> DLH was only guaranteed 23.3 million and because of the gate and the ppv was bumped up to 52 million. But he has a cut in everything. If Chuck didn't have it in his contract that he gets a cut of the ppv then the ppv numbers don't mean anything to his pay. Plus you only know of the 250k because thats what he got to fight if he did have a cut of the ppv then he wouldn't get that money for a couple weeks and doesn't have to get reported so he could of made more than 250k and you just don't know about it.


If 2.5 PPV can support 23.3 million dollars, then 1 million PPV can support 6 million.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> You didn't answer my question. Don't you think the UFC fighters are more known than the other heavy weight champion boxers?


Again, why only compare one division of boxing to the 5divisions of the UFC, is it because thats the only way to stregthen your argument?




> I think UFC 66, e.g., pulled many people who normally don't watch MMA into MMA. Some stayed as fans, others didn't. 1 millon PPV is a lot.


UFC 66 was almost two years ago, how many million ppv buys have there been since? Mayweather/Hatton pulled over 800k and that fight wasn't anywhere near the Liddell/Ortiz fight.



> News flash: MMA is popular now. I think CBS has it's own MMA program now. And a fighter's popularity is lined to skills or perceived skills.


Boxing is on Espn at least two nights a week, how often are live cards held on CBS?



> You make it sound as if there's no connection between skills and sellign fights. Tyson sold fights because at one time he was the best fighter. Fedor's marketing team can do a better job since Fedor his skills.


How do you explain why Kimbo is the biggest draw EXC has? He has very little skill but is their biggest draw.



tecnotut said:


> If 2.5 PPV can support 23.3 million dollars, then 1 million PPV can support 6 million.


Do you not understand the differences in UFC pay and boxing? The UFC has to pay for everything so the money they make off the ppv is used to offset that. Boxers use part of their purse to pay to have someone promote and setup the fight. Huge differences.

Lets look at this, million ppv buys at $40= $41,000,000

The UFC only gets about 40% of that so= $24,600,000

6 million per fighter would be 12 million or half the ppv revenue.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

MLS said:


> Again, why only compare one division of boxing to the 5divisions of the UFC, is it because thats the only way to stregthen your argument?


We can look at other weigh classes. Do you think Firat Arslan and steve Cunningham are more popular than Liddell and Rampage? Adrian Diaconu and Hugo Hernán Garay over Anderson Silva? Undefeated Kelly Pavlik over and B.J. Penn and GSP? No way. 



> UFC 66 was almost two years ago, how many million ppv buys have there been since? Mayweather/Hatton pulled over 800k and that fight wasn't anywhere near the Liddell/Ortiz fight.


And I'm sure neither one made 250k. How much do you think Liddell got in UFC 66 total? 



> Boxing is on Espn at least two nights a week, how often are live cards held on CBS?


ESPN is not broadcast, CBS is. ESPN is cable. They're cable channels (Spike, Vs, wtc.) that pay figh more thn two nights a week. 



> How do you explain why Kimbo is the biggest draw EXC has? He has very little skill but is their biggest draw.


I said skills or _perceived_ skills, which usually translates to being a winner. Being a winner makes a fighter's popularity.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MLS said:


> Again, why only compare one division of boxing to the 5divisions of the UFC, is it because thats the only way to stregthen your argument?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tecnotut said:


> We can look at other weigh classes. Do you think Firat Arslan and steve Cunningham are more popular than Liddell and Rampage? Adrian Diaconu and Hugo Hernán Garay over Anderson Silva? Undefeated Kelly Pavlik over and B.J. Penn and GSP? No way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Due to what seem to be overwhelming facts and knowledge of ppv numbers and contract stipulations.......I would have to give this debate to MLS......simply due to the sheer facts and consistent rebuttles that all made good sense. 

That does not mean that tecnotut didnt counter with some good facts of his own, but in the end as I said I have to gve this one to MLS.

It was a spirited debate and I enjoyed reading all of it....thanks guys:thumb02: 
= repped


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Well there is one thing to point out in this debate... Couture would probably be getting that 6 mil from Affliction, not the UFC. And Affliction seems to have deep pockets independent of their MMA show revenue. I mean they must make those shirts for like a nickel and some of them cost 80 or a hundred bucks. That's a nice profit margin. And they might have serious investors as well. Let's not forget the UFC has operated at a loss in the past including at their start. So who knows?


----------



## Manga Okami (Aug 12, 2008)

tecnotut said:


> We can look at other weigh classes. Do you think Firat Arslan and steve Cunningham are more popular than Liddell and Rampage? Adrian Diaconu and Hugo Hernán Garay over Anderson Silva? Undefeated Kelly Pavlik over and B.J. Penn and GSP? No way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he wanted money he shouldve been a boxer. Mayweather got 10+ million for his fight because he doesn't get paid by an organization.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> We can look at other weigh classes. Do you think Firat Arslan and steve Cunningham are more popular than Liddell and Rampage? Adrian Diaconu and Hugo Hernán Garay over Anderson Silva? Undefeated Kelly Pavlik over and B.J. Penn and GSP? No way.


I bet Arslan is bigger in Germany then any mma fighter is. It all depends on where you are talking about. Look at the UK, Bisping is the face of mma there and he can't even compare in popularity to three boxers, Haye, Calzaghe, and Hatton. As for Pavlik, we will see how popular he is when he fights Hopkins. The top guys in mma can't compare to the top guys in boxing. De La Hoya, Mayweather, Cotto, Roy Jones Jr, Trinidad, Manny Pacquiao, Israel Vazquez, Juan Manuel Marquez, Joe Calzaghe, Ricky Hatton, David Haye, and those are the current guys. 

Trinidad and Jones, two guys at the end of their careers fought and did over 500k and Jones will most likely do around that number when he fights Calzaghe, who has said is gonna retire after the fight.



> And I'm sure neither one made 250k. How much do you think Liddell got in UFC 66 total?


If you are saying that neither Mayweather or Hatton made 250k then you just need to stop now because you are making it clear that you don't know what you are talking about. I don't know how much Liddell made because I don't know if he had a cut of the ppv but if he didn't then thats his problem and you can't compare his salary to a boxers because it is standard practice for them to get a piece of the ppv.




> I said skills or _perceived_ skills, which usually translates to being a winner. Being a winner makes a fighter's popularity.


What you said was, "You make it sound as if there's no connection between skills and sellign fights."

Which there isn't always a connection between skill and selling fights which is why I brought up Kimbo. You could also add the last 3 Ortiz/Shamrock fights to that as well.

I will post this again.

The UFC has to pay for everything so the money they make off the ppv is used to offset that. Boxers use part of their purse to pay to have someone promote and setup the fight. Huge differences.

Lets look at this, million ppv buys at $40= $41,000,000

The UFC only gets about 40% of that so= $24,600,000

6 million per fighter would be 12 million or half the ppv revenue.

Now show me one company that is successful that gives half of the money they make away to it's employees. Because that is pretty much what this is doing. You are only allowing the UFC to keep half the ppv revenue and all of the gate, plus they would have to pay all the other fighters on the card, all the promotion for the fight, they would pay for the place to hold the event, all the employees that aren't fighters, all of this makes their income go down even further. So how does giving 12 million dollars to two fighters make sense?

Ok lets look at 2007, UFC did 4,885,000 ppv buys for $194.5 million while two event were free. HBO alone did 4,795,000 ppv buys for $239.75 million. That is 11 events for the UFC to 6 for HBO and boxing sold 90,000 less ppv buys than the UFC. Now throw showtime and any other boxing ppv's in there and the UFC gets blown away.


----------



## Manga Okami (Aug 12, 2008)

Wrong thing..


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Well it would probably be expensive to get his arm put back on after Fedor rips it off, but 6 million? Jeez


----------

